# GT Zaskar '94 Aufbauthread



## Raule83 (13. April 2009)

Dies ist die Geschichte vom Aufbau eines kleinen Klassikers.

Grundlage ist der Klau meines '01er Zaskar Race, was leider nicht wieder aufgetaucht ist. Mein Ersatzrad (Giant Team World Cup Rahmen von '99) konnte mich nicht so recht befriedigen, so dass ich wieder was schönes aus dem Hause GT haben wollte.

Hauptdarsteller ist ein GT Zaskar Rahmen von 1994 in Inc Blue und 20.





Eigentlich sollte das Rad wohl nicht von mir aufgebaut werden. Ich hatte es bei ebay.uk  beobachtet, ein kleines Minimalgebot eingegeben und das Aktionsende total verschwitzt. Gekauft hat ihn zum Glück Tomasius. Ihm war der Rahmen allerdings zu groß, so dass er ihn mir zum gleichen Preis angeboten hat.

Wenn man jetzt denkt puherste Hürde geschafftPustekuchen!
Denn jetzt ging der Spaß erst los. Der Verkäufer teilte Tomasius nämlich folgendes mit: "I'm going to re list this item. It's just way too much trouble to send it to Germany. The post office has just turned me away saying I have to box it better."
Kein Wunder, bei der Verpackung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Glück ist mir ein Freund aus Schulzeiten eingefallen, der in UK wohnt. Also wurde der Rahmen zu ihm geschickt, um dann irgendwann bei mir zu landen. Aber auch er hatte es mit der Post nicht leichter:  now then war der post - dia ham gesagt zu gross und ich muss zu ParcelForce da die mit groesseren packeten order auch 'fahrradrahmen' dienen.

Nach zwei Tagen warten dann folgende Mail: war bei ParcelForce - die ham gesagt das ich n karton brauche obwohl alles ordentlich verpackt war. die haben aber keine kartons und meinten - 'gege doch zu ToysRUS, pack das bike rein und wir schicken es ab'
so ... morgen gehe ich dann zu ToysRUS, hohle mir n karton und schicke es ab.
fingers crossed und alles is gut. sage dir morgen bescheid.

Wieder warten und dann folgende erlösende Nachricht:  nun gut. alles abgeschickt. wurde aber von Parcel Force, zu Royal Mail bis hin zu nem stink normalen Post Office geschickt die es letzlich gemacht haben. mein gott war ich erleichtert. das dauert ungefaehr 5 tage.

Nach fast einem Monat warten war der Rahmen dann da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In dieser Zeit wurden aber schon einige passende Teile besorgt. So brachte der nette Postbote Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Flaschenhalter von Ringle in Silber vorbei. 













Weiterhin kam noch eine Rock Shox Judy XC ins Haus, ein paar Onza Barends und ein Paar Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution mit silbernen Flanken. 










Es folgte eine XTR 950 V-Brake, die aber kritisch in Bezug auf das Farbkonzept beäugt wurde. Versus überzeugt mich dann mit seinem Hinweis auf die XT 739er V-Brakes, so dass der Postbote kurze Zeit später mit denen als Paar (incl. Bremshebel und Schalthebel) vor der Tür stand. 





Auch die Judy musste wegen zu geringer Schafthöhe wieder abgegeben werden.
Die Schalthebel gehen heute aber noch in die Bucht und es werden XTR Schalthebel gesucht, da der Antrieb ebenfalls aus XTR Komponenten bestehen sollte!
Ebenfalls getauscht werden soll der Syncros Lenker. 





Ich habe vor, Race Face Kurbeln zu verbauen, so dass ich aufgrund Markeneinheit dann doch lieber einen Race Face Lenker hätte.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die passenden Laufräder (Mavic 217 in Silber), Kurbeln (Race Face Turbine LP), nen neuen Steuersatz, Gabel und ein zu den Kurbeln passendes Innenlager, sowie Kleinigkeiten wie Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Sattelklemme und ein passender Sattel, dann kann die Reise losgehen.

Falls ihr noch Teile anzubieten habt, immer her damit, ich halte euch in der Zeit über den Aufbaustatus auf dem Laufenden.

Aktueller Stand: 









Grüße 
Raul


----------



## dr.juggles (13. April 2009)

die farbe ist immer wieder 
wie groß bist du eigentlich?20" in gt maß ist ja schon recht rießig.

wegen der judy...ich hätte noch eine ungekürzte gabelkrone da gehabt, muss die eh kürzen weil bei meinen 16" rahmen langt mir da 19 cm locker.
hätten wir tauschen können.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (13. April 2009)

Raul, bei DER Vorgeschichte wird er bestimmt besonders schön.

Silberner Aufbau rockt! Diese schöne Blau garniert mit silber schaut wirklich toll aus. Wie wäre es mit Gabel polieren? Habe ich bei der XC auch schon mal gemacht. Nach insgesamt ca. 5-8 Stunden bist Du durch; das glänzende Ergebnis lässt alle Strapazen vergessen und würde dem Paket die besondere Note geben.

Bin gespannt!
Christian


----------



## Raule83 (13. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Gabel polieren? Habe ich bei der XC auch schon mal gemacht. Nach insgesamt ca. 5-8 Stunden bist Du durch
> Christian



Genau die Zeit ist das Problem. Bin ja nen ungeduldiger Mensch, will alles gleich und sofort  Aber Studium in der Endphase, dann noch arbeiten nebenbei...ist schwierig. Ich suche erstmal ne ordentliche Basis und dann schaue ich weiter!



dr.juggles schrieb:


> die farbe ist immer wieder
> wie groß bist du eigentlich?20" in gt maß ist ja schon recht rießig.


189cm bei Schritthöhe knapp 90cm


dr.juggles schrieb:


> wegen der judy...ich hätte noch eine ungekürzte gabelkrone da gehabt, muss die eh kürzen weil bei meinen 16" rahmen langt mir da 19 cm locker.
> hätten wir tauschen können.
> mfg


Verdammt...


----------



## Raule83 (17. April 2009)

Habe gerade dieses Bild im Retro Forum auf der Insel entdeckt:





Überlege jetzt stark, ob ich nicht von einer silbernen Gabel auf die Gelbe umschwinge, zumal in der Bucht gerade ein schwarzer gelber Turbo rumschwimmt...

Meinungen?


----------



## zaskar-le (17. April 2009)

Raule83 schrieb:


> Meinungen?



...also ich persönlich finde es immer schön, wenn es nur zwei Hauptfarben an einem Rad gibt, in Deinem Fall vorzugsweise blau und silber - von Kleinteilen und Sattel mal abgesehen. Ich bleibe also bei meiner Variante mit der polierten Judy, auch wenn es ein wenig Aufwand bedeutet. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die gelbe Judy da nicht auch ranpassen würde; an Deiner Stelle würde ich aber versuchen, das silber straight durchzuziehen. 

Ist aber alles Geschmackssache, wie immer. 
Schön wird es in jedem Fall, da bin ich guter Dinge 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## muttipullover (18. April 2009)

Ich hÃ¤tte eine gut erhaltene Judy SL abzugeben. Eine Satz neue Dichtungen wÃ¤re auch dabei. BJ 96, SchaftlÃ¤nge 18cm, 1350g, + Dichtungen 80â¬.



GruÃ Steffen


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2009)

also gelbe teile passen natürlich auch, weil sie die farbe vom schriftzug aufnehmen.

wenn aber alles poliert ist siehts, meiner meinung nach, aber dezenter und edler aus.

da du diverse anbauteile in poliert schon hast würde ich auch eher zu ner polierten tauchrohrgeschichte tendieren.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. April 2009)

mit ner gelben judy sl wärs auch schön klassisch. im 95er prospekt waren der ink-blaue mit einer judy sl abgebildet und hansi fuhr damals sein blaues auch mit der gelben sl.


----------



## goegolo (18. April 2009)

Dieser englische Aufbau erscheint mir nicht so gelungen, in Bezug auf Deinen Aufbau passt die gelbe Judy mit ihrer polierten Brücke aber ins Konzept. Was fehlt denn jetzt noch zur Komplettierung?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2009)

hach was für ein schöner aufbau...und die alten orig teile da geht mir das herz auf...das war meine zeit...superschön , ich würde auch zu blau poliert tendieren...

weiermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneaky (18. April 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, würde ich mich am liebsten auch gerade dran machen und solch ein Zaskar aufbauen. Von dem Rad habe ich als Jugendlicher immer geträumt, das Taschengeld hat aber nie gereicht  Falls also noch jemand genau solch einen Rahmen übrig hat (ab 20" aufwärts) - ich würd mich freuen.

Dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Spaß & Erfolg beim Aufbau. ...und... nimm die gelbe Judy!


----------



## Raule83 (18. April 2009)

Kam heute mit der Post an. Zwar ein wenig optisch zerkratzt aber alles läuft weich!






goegolo schrieb:


> Dieser englische Aufbau erscheint mir nicht so gelungen, in Bezug auf Deinen Aufbau passt die gelbe Judy mit ihrer polierten Brücke aber ins Konzept. Was fehlt denn jetzt noch zur Komplettierung?



Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die schon angesprochen passende Gabel. Dann Kurbeln (wobei in der Bucht gerade silberne Turbine mit isis Aufnahme rumschwimmen), Sattel und Schalthebel. Diese aber gerade nicht mit einer Schaltbremseinheit zu bekommen scheint mir gerade etwas schwierig. Ach ja und der Steuersatz. Aber denk das Geld wird erstmal in die Turbine investiert und sobald der Steuersatz da ist komm ich auf das besagte Schrauberbier zurück 

Und ich würde den Syncros Lenker gerne gegen nen Race Face tauschen.

Passende Mavic 217 mit XT Naben, sowie Umwerfer liegen schon bei der Post, müssen nur noch eingesammelt werden.
Schnickschnack wie Züge fehlen auch noch - da werden es wohl silberne Nokon Züge.



dr.juggles schrieb:


> wegen der judy...ich hätte noch eine ungekürzte gabelkrone da gehabt, muss die eh kürzen weil bei meinen 16" rahmen langt mir da 19 cm locker. hätten wir tauschen können.
> mfg



Ist die noch verfügbar und passt die hier ran? Wobei dir die 18cm dann wohl zu kurz sind, oder?


muttipullover schrieb:


> Gruß Steffen



Wenn mir das optisch nicht passt wird die halt poliert


----------



## goegolo (18. April 2009)

Die RaceFace in der Leichtbauecke hast Du gesehen?


----------



## Raule83 (18. April 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Die RaceFace in der Leichtbauecke hast Du gesehen?



nein!! danke für den tip - verkäufer hat gerade ne pn bekommen


----------



## Raule83 (23. April 2009)

So..Laufräder sind auch abgeholt...Mavic 217, hinten an einer XT 737, vorne an einer XT 738 Nabe


----------



## sneaky (23. April 2009)

Hey Raule83, darf man kurz fragen, was die Mavic 217 noch wert sind? Und du weißt doch bestimmt auch auf Anhieb, ob das Einbaumaß an den Vorderradnarben 1994 schon das gleiche ist wie bei den heutigen Narben - also 10cm?! Grüße, lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (23. April 2009)

ja, die passen. 100 / 135 mm.


----------



## Raule83 (23. April 2009)

sneaky schrieb:


> Hey Raule83, darf man kurz fragen, was die Mavic 217 noch wert sind?



Naja, die ebay Preise schwanken, je nach Nabe. Ansonsten gibt es nur den Wert, den die Laufräder für dich haben, dass kann man nicht an zahlen festmachen!
Grüße


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2009)

sneaky schrieb:


> ............ Vorderradnarben 1994 schon das gleiche ist wie bei den heutigen Narben - also 10cm?! Grüße, lars





die dinger heißen NABEN!


----------



## sneaky (24. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die dinger heißen NABEN!



Danke für den Hinweis, Glukschei*er


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2009)

ja es gibt manchmal dinge da platzt man einfach...da gehts nicht anders


----------



## Raule83 (4. Mai 2009)

Weiter geht es.

Inzwischen sind die oben genannten Turbine angekommen






und auch ein Umwerfer hat seinen Weg zu mir gefunden








Zusätzlich wurde in der Bucht ein Roox DH Lenker besorgt. Dieser soll den Syncros ersetzen, der mir zum Fahren zu schade war.

Nokon Bremszüge und XTR Schaltzüge liegen auch schon rum. Jetzt nur noch nen silbernen Chris King finden, Kassette, Innenlager und ne 950 Schaltbremskombi günstig besorgen, sowie zwei Schläuche und der Aufbau kann beginnen, da eine Sattelklemme bereits auf dem Weg zu mir ist und eine Judy SL meines Vorredners noch auf den Zahlungseingang wartet.

Ja, ok, Sattel und Pedale fehlen auch noch - aber aufbauen kann man auch ohne sie =)
Ick freu mir wie Bolle - wa.


----------



## Raule83 (10. Mai 2009)

So...jetzt kommt sie, die Innenlager Frage.

Welche Größe? Wie messen? Rahmen 20", Pedale Turbine LP. Isis Aufnahme!


----------



## divergent! (10. Mai 2009)

ach innenlager ist immer blöde. ich bekomme das auch nie richtig hin. am einfachsten ist du kaufst dir ein ganz billiges lager, montierst es und schaust dann wieviel weg oder dazu kann. so mach ich das immer.


----------



## goegolo (10. Mai 2009)

Raule83 schrieb:


> So...jetzt kommt sie, die Innenlager Frage.
> 
> Welche Größe? Wie messen? Rahmen 20", Pedale Turbine LP. Isis Aufnahme!



Die Gehäusebreite müßte 68 sein, Achlänge "short as possible" denke ich.


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Die Gehäusebreite müßte 68 sein, Achlänge "short as possible" denke ich.



Gehäusebreite ist 73mm und die Achslänge sollte 108-113mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raule83 (13. Mai 2009)

momentaner Zwischenstand 







Gabel muss noch poliert werden (ist angekommen Divergent!), Luft in die Reifen, Steuersatz, Kabel verlegen...naja, der übliche Kleinscheiß halt.


----------



## goegolo (13. Mai 2009)

Schick schick, es wird ja 

Wenn du werkzeugmäßig oder sonstwelche Hilfe benötigst sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Mai 2009)

schön schön 

auf bildern sehen die ink-blauen immer so schön satt blau aus, aber in "real" hat er auch einen lila touch oder?


----------



## Syborg (13. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Die Gehäusebreite müßte 68 sein, Achlänge "short as possible" denke ich.





gt-heini schrieb:


> Gehäusebreite ist 73mm und die Achslänge sollte 108-113mm sein.



Stimme gt-heini vollumfänglich zu. Bin gerade ein 91er Zaskar am aufbauen und musste feststellen das ich ein Lager mit 68mm Gehäusebreite brauche. Bei den shimano BB-unxx Lagern reicht es jedoch die linke Lagerschale zu wechseln um die Gehäusebreite zu variieren.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## divergent! (13. Mai 2009)

hui ging ja schnell mit der gabel...und das die passt...war der schaft echt sooooo lang? wechselst du die reifen noch?

irgendwie sieht das mit den seitlich gefärbten stollen komisch aus


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

sieht bis jetzt sehr gut aus 



dr.juggles schrieb:


> schön schön
> 
> auf bildern sehen die ink-blauen immer so schön satt blau aus, aber in "real" hat er auch einen lila touch oder?



wenn er wirklich ink blue ist, dann ist da nix lila. es gibt ja noch burple. das ist ein bei sonne ins lila gehendes blau. bei laxerone im album müsste es eins geben.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sieht bis jetzt sehr gut aus
> 
> 
> 
> wenn er wirklich ink blue ist, dann ist da nix lila. es gibt ja noch burple. das ist ein bei sonne ins lila gehendes blau. bei laxerone im album müsste es eins geben.




doch doch, hatte doch schon ein 96er zaskar und lts in ink-blau - sahen auf fotos richtig dunkelblau aus und in real war da ein lila stich drin...burple ist dann nochmal ne ecke  krasser mit lila.
sogar manni1599 hat ja bei seiner hardtail beschreibung gesagt:
"GT Zaskar LE 1995
Mit diesem Rad fing die Freundschaft zu GT Heini und Mountymaus an. Den Rahmen haben wir wieder aus England importiert. Das Ink Blu Elox ist sehr satt, ich kenne kein anderes welches so dunkel, fast schon lila, ist."

richtig blau wär mir auf jedenfall lieber...aber was solls...ein 95er ink-blau ist noch ein MUSS


----------



## Raule83 (14. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Schick schick, es wird ja
> Wenn du werkzeugmäßig oder sonstwelche Hilfe benötigst sag einfach Bescheid.


Denke, dass wird so Anfang Juni sein 



dr.juggles schrieb:


> auf bildern sehen die ink-blauen immer so schön satt blau aus, aber in "real" hat er auch einen lila touch oder?


Also ich hab folgende Feststellung gemacht; wenn der Rahmen in der Sonne steht, dann ist es ein schönes blau, sobald es ins Dämmerlicht geht, erscheint er lila!



divergent! schrieb:


> hui ging ja schnell mit der gabel...und das die passt...war der schaft echt sooooo lang? wechselst du die reifen noch?
> irgendwie sieht das mit den seitlich gefärbten stollen komisch aus



Ganz durch hat der Schaft nicht gereicht, aber zumindest ist dieses innere Klemmdingens von Ringle bedeckt!
Reifen bleiben. Sieht in echt aber besser aus - finde ich zumindest. Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache


----------



## navian (26. Februar 2012)

ich kram das Thema mal aus, da es auch um ein 94er Zaskar geht. Das Model ist alupoliert und müsste eine komplette XT Ausstattung haben. Bei dem Bike müssten Innenlager, großes und mittleres Kettenblatt, Kassette und Kette getauscht werden. Das Zaskar müsste ein eingepresstes Innenlager haben? Bekommt man noch 4Kant Lager zum einpressen? Was für Kettenblätter braucht man für die damalige XT Kurbel LK/Arme? Waren das noch geschraubte oder schon gesteckte Kassetten.

Ich hoffe mir kann jmd von Euch helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2012)

Das Innenlager ist bei GT immer geschraubt. Wichtig ist die Gehäusebreite von 73 mm.


----------



## maxissmo (11. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen

ich hätt da mal ne Frage die die ganzen GT kenner hier vielleicht beantworten können.
Ab welchem Baujahr wurden Steuerrohre mit 1 1/8" verbaut?
In meinem Fall gehts um ein schwarzes komplettes Zaskar mit DX Ausstattung und Rock shox Gabel (die Goldene mit der Spritze zum aufpumpen..)
Ich hab das Rad noch nicht und kann also noch nichts selber ausmessen.
Baujahr sollte ca. 92-94 sein.
Also wenn jemand was weiss, Danke schonmal für die Antwort!

greetz


----------



## Splatter666 (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Afaik hatten zaskars immer 1 1/8...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## maxissmo (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke! Das wär der optimalfall...

Scheint hier nicht unbedingt sehr beliebt zu sein, aber wenn dann werd ich das GT mit sovielen aktuellen Teilen wie möglich aufbauen!

Bin schon gespannt ob ich in die Hinterachse eine Scheibenbremse bekomme...


----------



## Splatter666 (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Wenn du schon so etwas "blasphemisches" vorhast, dann hol dir doch nen Zaskar ReIssue, der hat schon ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme dran und ähnelt dem Ur-Zaskar:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230757484628...V+Y=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

Ciao, Splat


----------

